# Teddy bear



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

New oil painting that I've just finished


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I like him. Great job.


----------



## henrycolchado (Feb 22, 2014)

nice work. needs artist signature.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

thanks guys  signature is now on


----------

